# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  εκτροφή πτηνών

## pol

Είμαι και εγώ ένας λάτρης των πτηνών, δεν ξέρω αν θα είμαι για πάντα αλλά είμαι απο την αρχή της ζωής μου και μετράω αρκετά χρόνια μέχρι και σήμερα.Έχω γίνει ''δούλος'' τους , πάντα είμαι εκεί κοντά σε αυτά για να παρέχω και να φροντίζω κάθε ανάγκη τους, συνθήκες επιβίωσης , διατροφή , ζευγάρωμα , ασθένειες , τραυματισμούς , καθαριότητα , κτλ ,κτλ ,......... Είμαι κατά της αιχμαλωσίας και κατά της εκτροφής άγριων και εκτροφής πουλιών.Ο λόγος είναι πολύ απλώς, αναρωτηθείτε  για ποιό λόγο τα πουλιά έχουν φτερά ?? Η απάντηση είναι αυτονόητη. Μα φυσικά για να πετάνε!!! Πώς μπορεί να συμβαίνει αυτό όταν πουλάκια,ασχέτως ράτσας τοποθετούνται σε μικρά κλουβιά που το μόνο που κατάφέρνουν είναι να πηδάνε εκεί μέσα ή να μην προλαμβαίνουν να ανοίξουν τα φτερά τους για να βρεθουν σε κάποιο άλλο σημείο του κλουβιού.Τα εκτροφεία καναρινιών είναι οργανωμένα και πολύ πρακτικά για μαζικές αναπαραγωγές.Αυτό το πλεονέκτημα τα καθιστά κατάλληλα για τα πουλάκια ??  Έχοντας κλουβιά που δεν ξεπερνούν τα 50 εκ. και βάζωντας μέσα σε αυτα 2 πουλιά για αρχή και μετά απο λίγες μέρες βλέπουμε στο ίδιο κλουβί περισσότερα πουλάκια απο 2.  Ναι πέτυχε το ζευγάρωμα!!!!! ,τα κατάφεραν τα μικρά να μεγαλώσουν !!! τώρα υπάρχουν 5 πουλάκια σε ένα κλουβάκι , επί τόσες σειρές οριζόντια και κάθετα  επι τόσα ζευγαράκια ......... τελικά αυτή η γέννα πήγε πολύ καλά.Είμαι ευχαρηστημένος και καλός εκτροφέας και τα άγρια πήγαν καλά με τις κανάρες και μεταξύ τους κτλ , κτλ, ...........Τι γίνεται όμως με τα πουλιά ? Τους δίνουμε ένα μικρό κλουβι για αρχή και συνεχίζουμε να το περιορίζουμε βάζοντας και αλλα πουλιά μέσα.Τελικά είμαστε πολύ καλή στο να στερούμε και να περιορίζουμέ την ανάγκη κάθε πτηνού!! 
   Εν ολίγης αυτά.Υπάρχουν πολλά επιχειρήματα για να αναιρέσεις το παραπάνω συλλογισμό αλλά κανένα απο όλα αυτά τα επιχειρήματα που θα σκεφτείτε δεν βοηθάει να γίνει καλύτερη η ζώη αυτών των πουλιών άγριων και μή.

----------


## Mits_Pits

Αυτο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να πουλας ή να χαριζεις τα μικρα σου ωστε να εχεις ενα σταθερο αριθμο απο ζευγαρια και να ειναι πιο ανετα στα κλουβια τους!

----------


## jk21

ΜΙΧΑΛΗ θελω οπως και συ τα πουλια ελευθερα στη φυση 


καποια απο αυτα ειναι για αιωνες ή εστω δεκαετιες στα κλουβια και δεν μπορουν να επανελθουν γιατι πολλα απο αυτα (πχ  σχεδον ολα τα ειδη καναρινιου  ) ειναι προιον σαν ρατσες της αιχμαλωσιας και δεν εχουν σχεση μεγαλη με αυτα της φυσης .ειτε επιλεγουμε να τα εκτρεφουμε και εγω αυτο εχω κανει (  αλλα θελω να πιστευω οτι  δινω αγωνα να γινεται απο τους εκτροφεις και χομπιστες  σωστα  και με σεβασμο στη ζωη τους  και η παρουσια μου εδω ειναι μερος του ) ,ειτε επιλεγουμε να μην τα ζευγαρωνουμε και καποια στιγμη σε λιγα χρονια απλα να σταματησουν να υπαρχουν οσα ειδη ειναι ηδη εκφυλισμενα στην αιχμαλωσια και δεν ανηκουν στη φυση 

καποια αλλα γεννηθηκαν στη φυση και οσα απο αυτα ειναι σε κλουβι ,η ιστοσελιδα και εγω προσωπικα ειναι υπερμαχος της επαναφορας τους στο αληθινο τους σπιτι ,χωρις συμβιβασμους !


υπαρχουν ομως και πουλια που οι προσφατοι προγονοι τους γεννηθηκαν στη φυση .αυτα τα πουλια αν δεν ταιστηκαν απο γονεις στη φυση αλλα στην αιχμαλωσια ,εχουν ενστικτα αλλα οχι πληρη για ανευρεση τροφης αν απελευθερωθουν ,και αυτο πρεπει αμα γινει να γινει νωρις ωστε το σκελετικο τους συστημα να μην εχει αγκυλωθει ,ειδικα αν ειναι σε μικρα κλουβια .εχουν λοιπον οι κατοχοι τους την δυνατοτητα να το ρισκαρουν και να τα αφησουν και ισως καποια ζησουν και υπαρχει και η δυνατοτητα να προσπαθησουν να συνεχισουν την αρχικη επιτυχημενη εκτροφη .κατι που εχει δυσκολιες αλλα δεν ειναι ακατορθωτο .αν γινει μονο για να ικανοποιησει τις αναγκες καποιων για επιτυχια σε κατι δυσκολο ,δεν θα το αρνηθω σαν λογο αλλα δεν θα ηταν αυτος που θα μου εδινε οραμα να το κανω και γω .αν η εκτροφη και η επιτυχια της ειχε μακροπροθεσμα αποτελεσμα να μειωθει (μεσω εμφανισης αναμεσα στους εκτροφεις ικανου αριθμου πουλιων γεννημενων σε κλουβι ) η αναγκη καποιων που παραδοσιακα αιχμαλωτιζουν πουλια συνεχιζοντας καποια λαθος παραδοση ,μεχρι οι νεες αξιες της κοινωνιας να επιμορφωσουν και να αποτρεψουν τα παιδια τους ,τοτε ναι ,πιστευω αξιζει !

εσυ τι διαλεγεις για τα καναρινια; εξαφανιση ή καλες συνθηκες σε αιχμαλωσια;

----------

